# Finding your sweet spot with a hinge



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

other recommendation for non- hunters, keep shooting... try some 300 rds. if thats not your game just go to the local clubs and have fun or shoot some blank bail to keep the muscles toned up. sounds like you have studied your targets and your equ. most dont do that they just look at the target and shake it off. sounds like you found the magic that you were looking for and it sounds like you are now trusting your release..... stick with it. enjoy


----------



## pwyrick (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement Mike 66. I'm a big believer in blank baling. Always start my practice with 10-20 blank bale shots. Shoot in my garage at 5 yards every day. Also study targets and practice judging distances on varying terrain. I'm considering trying different breathing patterns during my shot process. Also looking at different back tension angles. Bernie teaches back tension up and back, some teach horizontal back, and my coach teaches straight down. I'm also looking at back tension along the exact angle of my hinge (should reduce torque to the d-loop). Off season is a great time to see if other techniques will give me even small gains in consistency and accuracy. If they don't work, there's still enjoying the journey.


----------

